# Regulated Tube mod



## Akash (27/1/17)

Hey Vendors

Not sure if anything like this is available locally, but does anyone stock a regulated tube mod that allows to variable wattage. And also a small screen on the mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (1/2/17)

@vaporize.co.za had a few old school Vamo mods left. If you looking for high power the most you will find cheap are those Generic Vamo models on Fasttech but they don't do the wattages they claim and aren't great quality. Other than those I know of Provari which goes up to 50w in tube version and Dicodes which goes higher, but ridiculous prices and they are big, especially when you use dual batts for the higher wattage mode to work. Think you can add safety to a mech not too sure about those details, think it will end up working like an iJust type of batt. Buy an iJust or mech, or keep using box mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (1/2/17)

Thanks bro @M5000 i was looking online. There is the ehpro mod 101 which is 60w variable and the modtech md70w both around $45 so i may just order 1 of those to have a try with them


----------



## vaporize.co.za (1/2/17)

Akash said:


> Hey Vendors
> 
> Not sure if anything like this is available locally, but does anyone stock a regulated tube mod that allows to variable wattage. And also a small screen on the mod


Besides the Vamo option there is also these .. Not exactly a tube .. but LVT mini is 35W TC.. and ZNA is 50W .. both can use 18650 cells..
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/e-lvt-mini-35w-dovpo-camo/





http://vaporize.co.za/shop/cloupor-zna50-apv-50w/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

